# Michael's Halloween 2019



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

New harvest and a few Halloween items showing on the web site. Looks like some good inflatables, but expensive. Looking forward to the new Lemax Cursed Cuckoo Haus that will be a Michael's exclusive. Here's the link https://www.lemaxcollection.com/exclusives/michaels/the-cursed-cuckoo-haus-95454 

Also saw this wreath today listed as new:


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

That is one of the better more recent _Spooky Town_ pieces, IMO.

I will be glad when the actual Halloween decor makes an appearance. Of what they have right now, the dark purple pumpkin is pretty striking.


----------



## wolfncrowlane (Sep 30, 2018)

That purple pumpkin is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

I missed out on their resin palmistry hand last year . I hope it returns.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

schatze said:


> I missed out on their resin palmistry hand last year . I hope it returns.
> View attachment 713432


A shop on Etsy has similar in either beige or black for $17 including shipping, with a booklet included.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

These are odd but kinda cute & could be used past Halloween:





Sites-MichaelsUS-Site







www.michaels.com





Here's all the pumpkins listed. Of course those prices are ridonk right now & I wouldn't buy most of them at those prices unless I reeeallly needed them.





Decor Pumpkins for Every Fall Event | Michaels


Whether for a fall festivity, a Halloween party or Thanksgiving dinner, pumpkin decor is a must have. Get it today with curbside pickup or same day delivery!




www.michaels.com


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

schatze - Love those palmistry hands. Now I hope they return this year. I would love one.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> That is one of the better more recent _Spooky Town_ pieces, IMO.
> 
> I will be glad when the actual Halloween decor makes an appearance. Of what they have right now, the dark purple pumpkin is pretty striking.



Be sure to read the review on it! The color on the website is beautiful but apparently it’s not that deep dark purple in person. That’s a shame because I’d buy it if it were.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Be sure to read the review on it! The color on the website is beautiful but apparently it’s not that deep dark purple in person. That’s a shame because I’d buy it if it were.


Thank you for pointing that review out. I noticed that the same person was also not pleased with another. I will wait until I see the purple one in stores to make a decision, but it would be disappointing to find that it really does have that much variance.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

schatze - The palmistry hands sold out in my store last year but I was able to order online. 

I might need to order that black palmistry hand from Etsy.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> I will wait until I see the purple one in stores to make a decision, but it would be disappointing to find that it really does have that much variance.


Following up on this post. Still not terrible, but the dark purple pumpkin is so much lighter in person than what is shown online. I did not have the option of taking a photo, so the second is simply a modified image placed next to what they have at the website to give as accurate a comparison as possible.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Awww that’s too bad! The darker one is a beautiful color and I’d probably buy it in a heartbeat if I saw it, but the lighter one would make me pause. Thanks for updating us!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Awww that’s too bad! The darker one is a beautiful color and I’d probably buy it in a heartbeat if I saw it, but the lighter one would make me pause. Thanks for updating us!


No problem. Michaels only had two in stock at the moment, so either lots of people like them regardless or they did not order many. The purple velvet pumpkin really is a nice shade.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> No problem. Michaels only had two in stock at the moment, so either lots of people like them regardless or they did not order many. The purple velvet pumpkin really is a nice shade.


Yep the purple and red velvet are beautiful deep shades with matte gold stems.

The regular deep purple pumpkin above is a faded lavender at my store. Not gothy at all.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Illysium said:


> Yep the purple and red velvet are beautiful deep shades with matte gold stems.


The blue and green ones as well. I would have preferred to see them with silver, gunmetal, or black stems, but they certainly look nice and I am sure that they will be big sellers.

The website still does not have much - a bit of _Spooky Town_, some inflatables, quite a few glass pumpkins, and a bunch of Fall decor.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Lots of pumpkins and fall merchandise in my local store. The only true Halloween items I saw were some very small signs with witchy sayings or phrases. The bigger than life size scarecrows at the entrance were a nice touch.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

what are the 2019 exclusives this year?


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

Lemax Spooky Town exclusives include Haunted Library, Garden of Eaten Nursery, The Cursed Cuckoo Haus, Pumpkin Haul Countdown and Pumpkin Tilt-N-Hurl. Here is the link for the Spooky Town category: https://www.michaels.com/search?q=Lemax spooky town


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Well if you guys want something interesting Michaels has this 6ft scarecrow that does absolutely nothing for only $600









Or this wreath for $200

















Whoever priced these must’ve been smoking something lol


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

ghostbust99 said:


> Well if you guys want something interesting Michaels has this 6ft scarecrow that does absolutely nothing for only $600
> View attachment 713910
> 
> 
> ...


Wow those prices are nuts!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

To be fair, you have to remember there is almost always 40% off going lol and many times people use coupons that are 50 or even 60% off. Michaels always prices high because of this.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

djgeneral said:


> To be fair, you have to remember there is almost always 40% off going lol and many times people use coupons that are 50 or even 60% off. Michaels always prices high because of this.


And I get that. But even at 60% off Michael's is still a little off price wise. For $360 you could get one of those cool designer items from Grandin Road.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Meadow said:


> And I get that. But even at 60% off Michael's is still a little off price wise. For $360 you could get one of those cool designer items from Grandin Road.


Heck, you're almost in Distortions price range. Forget GR.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> schatze - Love those palmistry hands. Now I hope they return this year. I would love one.





Demented Diva said:


> schatze - The palmistry hands sold out in my store last year but I was able to order online.
> 
> I might need to order that black palmistry hand from Etsy.


I liked the Ashland one because it stood up and the fingers are separated. The one on Etsy is really a dish- the fingers are not separated in person and the back is flat with pads.I tried to get one from Michael's online but I was too late. Maybe this year?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

For those of you nor following the Spooky Town thread or Facebook posts, some Michael's are starting to set up Halloween.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Demented Diva said:


> schatze - The palmistry hands sold out in my store last year but I was able to order online.
> 
> I might need to order that black palmistry hand from Etsy.


Big lots has a black palmistry hand about to hit stores or buy online.Their site is down or I'd link it here search for "carved black resin palmistry hand"


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

schatze said:


> Big lots has a black palmistry hand about to hit stores or buy online.Their site is down or I'd link it here search for "carved black resin palmistry hand"











Carved Resin Hand - Big Lots


I found a Carved Resin Hand at Big Lots for less. Find more at biglots.com!




www.biglots.com


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Well if you thought the $600 scarecrow was bad, check it out in Canada..


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@ghostbust99 - Perhaps they put the 6 upside down.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

ghostbust99 said:


> Well if you thought the $600 scarecrow was bad, check it out in Canada..
> View attachment 714232


Maybe it’s a piñata with a gold bar inside? That’s insane.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I really hope Michael’s carries the Halloween critters again this year. I need a large snake.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Maybe it’s a piñata with a gold bar inside? That’s insane.


The scarecrow _is_ a piñata, but it is filled with sterling silver. If it housed gold, it would be twice as much


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

50% coupon today only. Picked up the Halloween tree. About 18 inches tall. $30, not bad,


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Pumpkinprincess - I love that tree. I do not see it on-line though. Do you think they only carry it in the store? I want one.....


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> View attachment 714264
> 
> 50% coupon today only. Picked up the Halloween tree. About 18 inches tall. $30, not bad,


Love the tree!! We just saw these today at Michael’s. Reminds me of those Christmas trees everyone used to have out at Christmas.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Meadow said:


> I really hope Michael’s carries the Halloween critters again this year. I need a large snake.


They do.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Aaaaaaa
I took a pic of that tree the other day
but decided to wait on buying it....how did I not see the coupon today? I was in the area of Michael's this morning, the closest Michael's is 20 plus miles away...not going back now ?
Oh well, there will be another coupon.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Nox Eterna - Don't beat yourself up.........Michael's ALWAYS has coupons.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

@ScareyCarrie .....I know but...GEEEEZ?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

ScareyCarrie said:


> @Nox Eterna - Don't beat yourself up.........Michael's ALWAYS has coupons.


But once they start discounting Halloween in a couple of weeks most of the coupons won't work.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Screaming Demons said:


> They do.


I saw the smaller one today but not the larger one. Saw latex rats, cats, toads, spiders, and the smaller one. I want the boa sized one. Didn’t see the vultures either but they did only have one small aisle, crossing my fingers.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Screaming Demons - That is true. You can only use coupons on regular priced items. Once they put them on sale, sadly, no more coupons.


----------



## crazyhalloweenguy (Dec 30, 2015)

Fyi there is a 60% off coupon today from AC Moore!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

picked this guy up over the weekend reg price is 10 i had a 50 percent off so got him for 5.00


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

I like him Saki.Girl very good for $5.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Went by there today. They don't have everything out yet. I love the toad and the python though.



















The "dark" purple, coral and fuschia pumpkins:


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Tons of skeletons as well.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Meadow said:


> I really hope Michael’s carries the Halloween critters again this year. I need a large snake.


Their snakes are really low quality. I bought a couple just because, but ended up giving them away. If you can get them at least 60% off and you are looking for bulk to fill out better quality snakes, then ok.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Illysium said:


> Went by there today. They don't everything out yet. I love the toad and the python though.
> 
> View attachment 714366
> 
> ...



Do you know if the toad is the same latex material as the green one they’ve sold for the past few years? I love this black one....it actually looks like the smaller black ones that Target sold but they are completely hard.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Illysium said:


> Went by there today. They don't everything out yet. I love the toad and the python though.
> 
> View attachment 714366
> 
> ...


Toad is awesome! I have about 4 or 5. My kids call them Jeremy Fisher. That is the first black version I have seen. Their bYa are crappy, too.I bought a bunch on sale but , again, just gave them away.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Screaming Demons said:


> But once they start discounting Halloween in a couple of weeks most of the coupons won't work.


Yeah, Michael's discounts earlier than anyone. If you try to go there a week before Halloween it's all gone. Dont know about a couple of weeks from now, though.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Do you know if the toad is the same latex material as the green one they’ve sold for the past few years? I love this black one....it actually looks like the smaller black ones that Target sold but they are completely hard.


It is latex. I thought the same of its appearance.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Illysium said:


> Went by there today. They don't everything out yet. I love the toad and the python though.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 714367


We have the toad in the non-black version. Love him! Always buy the toads! We always sit ours on a Home Depot bucket I turned into a tree stump.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> It is latex. I thought the same of its appearance.


Thanks! I will definitely have to get some of these....with all my witches in my displays one can never have too many toads!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Speaking of toads, for those of you have them, do any of you use them outdoors? I leave a couple of mine out all season and while they hold up pretty well, they get saturated with water on the inside. In fact, I think one of mine probably still has water in it from last season....I’d hate to see what I’d find if I opened the inside up. Anyone else have this issue?

I know, just don’t put them outside right? ???


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Do you know if the toad is the same latex material as the green one they’ve sold for the past few years? I love this black one....it actually looks like the smaller black ones that Target sold but they are completely hard.


Yep, it's latex. Much better paint job than the previous years, in my opinion. He was $22 about 10" long. The guy behind the counter said they should be half off in 2 weeks, only 40% now. Michael's sent me a coupon today too, for an extra 25% off sale in two weeks. I'm definitely going back for him.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Restless Acres said:


> Their snakes are really low quality. I bought a couple just because, but ended up giving them away. If you can get them at least 60% off and you are looking for bulk to fill out better quality snakes, then ok.


I liked him, he was huge. Foam & latex, $40 though, decided to wait a couple weeks. I can easily touch up the paint job. I have a thing for snakes.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Illysium said:


> I liked him, he was huge. Foam & latex, $40 though, decided to wait a couple weeks. I can easily touch up the paint job. I have a thing for snakes.


Damn $40?? That’s a bit steep. I’m not 100% but they look a lot like the ones I got from Spirit a few years back and I think they were $25. They’re pretty decent too. Thank goodness for coupons!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Damn $40?? That’s a bit steep. I’m not 100% but they look a lot like the ones I got from Spirit a few years back and I think they were $25. They’re pretty decent too. Thank goodness for coupons!


Yep, not worth $40 at all, but 50% off plus another 25% in two weeks, definitely worth $15. He's about 6 feet long.

Same guy: Latex Boa


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Want! This thing is so cute.

Ceramic Halloween Tree


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Illysium said:


> Yep, not worth $40 at all, but 50% off plus another 25% in two weeks, definitely worth $15. He's about 6 feet long.
> 
> Same guy: Latex Boa


I definitely plan to get one with coupons! Here’s the one from Spirit...I managed to find it to take a pic. I think I actually have 2-3 of them! The only thing I hate about it is how the mouth turns up on the upper lip.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Illysium said:


> Want! This thing is so cute.
> 
> Ceramic Halloween Tree


This is seriously the only thing I've seen so far that I _need_ to have. And they're in stock at a nearby store....and there is a 50% off in-store coupon on the app for today only!


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm hoping my store has the Ceramic Tree. I need that. Going after work to check. I have my coupon ready.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MorganaMourning said:


> I'm hoping my store has the Ceramic Tree. I need that. Going after work to check. I have my coupon ready.


At my store the tree was hidden at the bottom of one of those metal caddies in the middle of the store. Almost missed it.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

Meadow said:


> At my store the tree was hidden at the bottom of one of those metal caddies in the middle of the store. Almost missed it.


Thanks for the heads up. I'll keep check there too.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

@Illsium got mine today! 50% off coupon today. Saw some intetesting things


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Also got this sign/tray because there were only 3 on the shelf...


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Nox Eterna said:


> Saw some intetesting things
> View attachment 714482


Thanks for the pictures. The little skull with dark purple flowers at the bottom is amazing. I'm sure that a decent amount of people like gold, but I do not get why they can't also offer a silver option for items such as that cauldron.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

MorganaMourning said:


> I'm hoping my store has the Ceramic Tree. I need that. Going after work to check. I have my coupon ready.



I have never done this before but this past monday i saw that tree online on michaels website and it was listed that it was available at my local store.......I called them up at 9am to inquire about it and the store person said they had one in stock..... I asked if it would be possible to hold it for me. They said no problem but it had to be picked up by closing. Well when I went to pick it up I thought I would check out the rest of the halloween stuff but there was none out  I was impressed that whoever answered my call didn't just tell me we wont have our halloween stuff out until .....xxx they actually looked it up on their system and went in the back to get it and told me it would be up at the register when I came to get it!


It is online and if you have a local michaels that has it in stock you can buy it online pick up in store.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> Thanks for the pictures. The little skull with dark purple flowers at the bottom is amazing. I'm sure that a decent amount of people like gold, but I do not get why they can't also offer a silver option for items such as that cauldron.


It’s funny you mention that about the cauldron! I actually do prefer gold over silver (generally) but I’m not crazy about that particular shade of gold with the black, so I was thinking of getting it and repainting it.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I can see myself buying that scaredy cat sign simply because it is so very Bethany Lowe like.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I can see myself buying that scaredy cat sign simply because it is so very Bethany Lowe like.


It’s the Beistle scratch cat! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Nox Eterna said:


> Also got this sign/tray because there were only 3 on the shelf...
> View attachment 714483


You shop like I do! 

Must get before sells out........


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I think I might just have to get that Old Salem Broom Company sign. Would go perfect with the homemade brooms I’m still working on making!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> View attachment 714264
> 
> 50% coupon today only. Picked up the Halloween tree. About 18 inches tall. $30, not bad,


Ooohhhh. Me likey the tree! I have the old Atlantic mold one for Christmas.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> It’s funny you mention that about the cauldron! I actually do prefer gold over silver (generally) but I’m not crazy about that particular shade of gold with the black, so I was thinking of getting it and repainting it.


Good to know that I am not alone in thinking that the gold does not do it justice. If you do, I would love to see the repaint.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> Good to know that I am not alone in thinking that the gold does not do it justice. If you do, I would love to see the repaint.


Will do! I don’t like the random pink flower either, so the whole thing in its current state doesn’t work for me. Even a plain black all the way around would be better than that! 

Does anyone know if it’s plastic or resin??


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

@Spirits Vinyard I didn't pick it up but I think it was resin, didn't look plastic at all.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Nox Eterna said:


> @Spirits Vinyard I didn't pick it up but I think it was resin, didn't look plastic at all.


Oh good! Glad to hear that! I will def be on the lookout for it.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Nox Eterna said:


> @Illsium got mine today! 50% off coupon today. Saw some intetesting things


Cool! Mine doesn't have any of that stuff yet. Really wish they'd update their site. Did you happen to notice what the sign next to the palmistry sign says?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> You shop like I do!
> 
> Must get before sells out........


There are rules in quantity. You can always return it but you can’t always go back for it.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

I got my tree. It's very cool. I like it a lot. Just a warning for anyone that didn't open the box yet. Mine had no bulbs in it. I had to go back and have them open the only other one in the store to check for the bulbs. 

I'm not sure what I did but the picture of the snake is not mine. Sorry this was the first time replying using Tapatalk.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I saw that scarecrow the other day. Someone has lost their mind.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

AAAAAAAA Those scratch cat pillows!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Seems a lot of people like toads. Just want to let you know that there is a prop out there for the last number of years called Toad Lord. It is a gigantic latex toad, probably 2' tall, maybe 6 or 7 times larger than Michael's/Spirit's. I have two. They have kind of gross little red pimples, but other than that a fantastic prop. I saw some kicking around online within the last year. Might be able to find for $60 or $70 including shipping.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Restless Acres said:


> Seems a lot of people like toads. Just want to let you know that there is a prop out there for the last number of years called Toad Lord. It is a gigantic latex toad, probably 2' tall, maybe 6 or 7 times larger than Michael's/Spirit's. I have two. They have kind of gross little red pimples, but other than that a fantastic prop. I saw some kicking around online within the last year. Might be able to find for $60 or $70 including shipping.


I've been looking everywhere for that Toad Lord this year with no luck. I haven't given up yet cause ya never know. I keep checking ebay and just doing random searches.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I've been looking everywhere for that Toad Lord this year with no luck. I haven't given up yet cause ya never know. I keep checking ebay and just doing random searches.


This what we are talking about?









Scary Frog Prop


Scary Frog Decoration. A grotesque prop for your haunted house this Halloween.



www.spookshop.com


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I've been looking everywhere for that Toad Lord this year with no luck. I haven't given up yet cause ya never know. I keep checking ebay and just doing random searches.


Is this the prop that you are looking for? If so, Trendy Halloween has it.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

I just saw him for $39.99.......of course they wanted $97.83 to ship him?


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Nox Eterna said:


> I just saw him for $39.99.......of course they wanted $97.83 to ship him?


Best deal of all time.

Michaels has taken a detour into the swamp They need to get their website updated soon.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> Best deal of all time.
> 
> Michaels has taken a detour into the swamp They need to get their website updated soon.


Sometimes you gotta be swampy. Beats that dang $600 lame butt scarecrow.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Sometimes you gotta be swampy. Beats that dang $600 lame butt scarecrow.


Nothing can beat the $900 one Sad to say, I bet that both will sell.

I always look forward to seeing their handcrafted Halloween floral pieces each year. I always thought that they were high, yet not so much anymore after these scarecrows...


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Momof2! said:


> I saw that scarecrow the other day. Someone has lost their mind.


I have this working theory that before companies finish their line they play a game and pick one random item as a dare. And take bets if someone buys it.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Nox Eterna said:


> I just saw him for $39.99.......of course they wanted $97.83 to ship him?


That's what I hate about Trendy.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

@Restless Acres
Actually, it was Medieval Collectibles


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

MasqAddikt said:


> Is this the prop that you are looking for? If so, Trendy Halloween has it.
> View attachment 714520


yep, thats the ugly little devil. thanks for the tip but they don't really have it, once you put it in your cart it says it's out of stock. I've tried everywhere. walmart had it for 40 something but its out of stock too. thanks again though !!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Meadow said:


> This what we are talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah thats him but just like Trendy, once put in cart it says out of stock. Thanks so much for helping though !


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

disembodiedvoice said:


> yep, thats the ugly little devil. thanks for the tip but they don't really have it, once you put it in your cart it says it's out of stock. I've tried everywhere. walmart had it for 40 something but its out of stock too. thanks again though !!


Sorry to hear. I just assumed that the prop was in stock based on the page saying as much, though I found it through a Google search and did not think to test it. You're welcome.

There is not a lot at the moment, but the Michaels website is starting to add more decor.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

MorganaMourning said:


> I got my tree. It's very cool. I like it a lot. Just a warning for anyone that didn't open the box yet. Mine had no bulbs in it. I had to go back and have them open the only other one in the store to check for the bulbs.


OMG - that's good to know! I did get mine yesterday and then had to go to a meeting so I haven't opened it yet. I will as soon as I get home!

Mine was also in one of those metal racks next to the one with the Spooky Town stuff. Other than that, they had very little out but there was a girl there actively unpacking boxes.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Just ran out to get my mail & got my Michael's coupons today...50% off 1 regular item 7/24 - 8/1. 30% off all regular 8/4 - 8/10 & 25 off entire purchase 8/11 - 8/18. I stopped at my local store Tuesday & they had some Spooky Town out & 1 row of the skelly animals, toads, etc. that were already mentioned. I have more than enough houses (& Dept 56 since it's inception) but I add some of the pieces. Used my %40 off the "Skeleton Lamp" (which looks more like a reaper) but it is cute. Graveyard Party is very cute but $160!!!? $80 with the coupon would be much. Think that is the most expensive piece I have ever looked at.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

It would appear that most of the new goodies are up now at the website.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> It would appear that most of the new goodies are up now at the website.


Oooh thanks!









6ft. Airblown® Inflatable Halloween Photorealistic Pennywise


Buy the 6ft. Airblown® Inflatable Halloween Photorealistic Pennywise at Michaels.com. Pennywise will bring a fright to your outdoor Halloween décor.




www.michaels.com





Is it just me or does that remind anyone else of those clowns you could blow up as a kid and punch?


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Oooh thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome.

Yeah, that really does??

The skull flower is going to be a _definite_ purchase, being so unique, plus I love the coloring.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

$80 for a skeleton? lololololololol


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh look, it’s a copy of the Cracker Barrel one! Not identical, but definitely a rip.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Oh look, it’s a copy of the Cracker Barrel one! Not identical, but definitely a rip.
> 
> View attachment 714604


I actually like this one better. If the quality is there, I may buy this.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> I actually like this one better. If the quality is there, I may buy this.


I don't know if I necessarily like this skull moon better, but it is really nice and will likely be a little cheaper to start with due to not having LEDs. It should be good quality, like the other resin items (which, unfortunately, often wind up broken well before Halloween because of idiots letting their children run amok in the stores).

Some advice for all: Before making a drive to Michaels stores, even if items are listed online as being in stock at a location, call ahead to spare yourself the frustration of arriving and not finding what you were looking for. This is probably the same as what is going on with Big Lots, having the items sitting in the back, so they technically _are _there, though not out for sale at the moment.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I actually like this one better. If the quality is there, I may buy this.


Victorian Trading Co has one too.

Raven Moon


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Illysium said:


> Victorian Trading Co has one too.
> 
> Raven Moon


I really like this one. I posted the same comment in the VT thread, but I may get this one and convert it to a crystal ball holder!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Michael's was starting to set up but most everything was still in boxes.


----------



## Zombiekillah (Oct 24, 2016)

I stopped by my local Michael's and they had a lot of stuff already on the shelves some of this stuff I've seen in other pictures posted but I figured I'd just post everything I saw


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I NEEEEED that moon! It looks huge, which makes me happy! ?


----------



## Zombiekillah (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I NEEEEED that moon! It looks huge, which makes me happy! ?


It is big and made of foam so very lightweight too!


----------



## Zombiekillah (Oct 24, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I NEEEEED that moon! It looks huge, which makes me happy! ?


It was pretty good sized, it's styrofoam. so its really light.


----------



## Zombiekillah (Oct 24, 2016)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> It is big and made of foam so very lightweight too!


lol we posted the exact same thing at the same time.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

$90 for that Pumpkin Door Knocker!?!? They're nuts.





Sites-MichaelsUS-Site







www.michaels.com





It's animated & looks good but yipes! Amazon has it for $50.








Amazon.com: Fun World Animated Pumpkin Door Knocker Outdoor Prop, 15", Orange Green : Tools & Home Improvement


Buy Fun World Animated Pumpkin Door Knocker Outdoor Prop, 15", Orange Green: Knockers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





And Walmart is the cheapest!


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Fun-World-Animated-Pumpkin-Door-Knocker-Outdoor-Prop-15-Orange-Green/875666892



I do like the skellymoon. A lot of the stuff looks like repeats from last year. I still don't understand those yoga skellys but they are cute. Not my thing but cute.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

They have some really cool stuff this year. I love this sign!

Moth Sign


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Thank you for the comprehensive photo spread, Zombiekillah. I noticed something in them that is not up at the website yet - the lantern with beaded metal scrollwork atop it.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Michael’s definitely has some fun little treats. Loved the playfulness of the retro cats and witch stuff. My store didn’t have everything out yet but lots of little goodies.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

What I don’t get with their website is why some things are not available for shipping. Like the pillows. Seriously? You’ll ship a heavy, breakable item, but won’t ship a pillow?

Speaking of their website, I gotta ask. For those of you on a tablet, do you have problems with the page when you’re scrolling? For the longest time now, every time I am on a page, let’s say page 2 of 8, as I scroll down the page viewing the items, often the page will automatically bump me to the top (page refresh) or take me back to the previous page, which in my example would be page 1 of 8. This happens to me ALL the time. It’s freakin annoying ?


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> What I don’t get with their website is why some things are not available for shipping. Like the pillows. Seriously? You’ll ship a heavy, breakable item, but won’t ship a pillow?
> 
> Speaking of their website, I gotta ask. For those of you on a tablet, do you have problems with the page when you’re scrolling? For the longest time now, every time I am on a page, let’s say page 2 of 8, as I scroll down the page viewing the items, often the page will automatically bump me to the top (page refresh) or take me back to the previous page, which in my example would be page 1 of 8. This happens to me ALL the time. It’s freakin annoying ?


Mine takes forever to load (I set to 72 results per page) but I haven't experienced what you are describing. Mine usually starts me at the bottom of the page when I hit the next button making me have to scroll to the top and work my way back down the page though.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> Mine takes forever to load (I set to 72 results per page) but I haven't experienced what you are describing. Mine usually starts me at the bottom of the page when I hit the next button making me have to scroll to the top and work my way back down the page though.


I’ve experienced that too! I’m thinking maybe they’re just not using the latest technology. Whatever the reason, I just hate navigating their site.


----------



## halloweenbirthdaygirl (Aug 3, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> What I don’t get with their website is why some things are not available for shipping. Like the pillows. Seriously? You’ll ship a heavy, breakable item, but won’t ship a pillow


I would give it a little time. I'm thinking because it's all just coming out. I was at the store today and seen things I wanted but when I looked online under my store, all the items I liked said not available or not sold at my store! Probably ship a lot more (hopefully) once they get it together.

I also think that they have it as "not sold" at the stores yet because they have the "buy it online and pick up at the store for 35% off. Thinking they don't want anyone getting the new Halloween stuff for 35% off right now.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

halloweenbirthdaygirl said:


> I would give it a little time. I'm thinking because it's all just coming out. I was at the store today and seen things I wanted but when I looked online under my store, all the items I liked said not available or not sold at my store! Probably ship a lot more (hopefully) once they get it together.
> 
> I also think that they have it as "not sold" at the stores yet because they have the "buy it online and pick up at the store for 35% off. Thinking they don't want anyone getting the new Halloween stuff for 35% off right now.



You’re right, over time some of those items will become available. But for whatever reason, some items will just never become available. Like the nutcrackers for example. I wanted them last year, but was either too late getting to my local stores or they just didn’t get them in, and they were never available to ship online, at least on the many occasions that I looked.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

I wanted to take advantage of the buy online 35% off pick up in store but couldn’t add it to my cart. SOLVED THIS ——— I signed into my account, found the item I wanted, scrolled down a bit and clicked on the heart ♥ to favorite it and from my favorites list I could add to the cart. Hope that helps.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I haven’t actually made my purchase yet but I’ve added a few items to my cart and didn’t have any issues. Maybe an OS thing?


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I haven’t actually made my purchase yet but I’ve added a few items to my cart and didn’t have any issues. Maybe an OS thing?


Happened on iPad and computer here


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

What was one of the items? I added the crescent moon, the moon and raven stand, and the bat vase (I’m also on an iPad).


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Just throwing this out there - Joann has a 60% off one regular priced item for today (july 27) only. Coupon online or in app, Michael's site still says they honor competitor coupons!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I normally don’t buy a lot of small items or the decor, but I’m totally loving these three pieces.






Sites-MichaelsUS-Site







www.michaels.com










Sites-MichaelsUS-Site







www.michaels.com










Sites-MichaelsUS-Site







www.michaels.com


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Michael’s to me is one of those places that has hit or miss merchandise. There are a couple of items I’m interested in, but I have to see them in person to determine quality, materials used, and to pick the one with the best paint job. ? I stopped by a local store two weeks ago, but all they had out was fall. Hoping to hit another store this week.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Picked up these today all on sale or on coupon


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> I normally don’t buy a lot of small items or the decor, but I’m totally loving these three pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The skeleton keys are awesome. I just noticed those today and was instantly drawn to them. Overpriced at $14, but that is to be expected, with Michaels known for their generally outlandish starting costs to make people think that they are getting a value when the items are marked down to more like what they should have been all along.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> The skeleton keys are awesome. I just noticed those today and was instantly drawn to them. Overpriced at $14, but that is to be expected, with Michaels known for their generally outlandish starting costs to make people think that they are getting a value when the items are marked down to more like what they should have been all along.


Oh totally. Michaels is one of those stores like Joann’s or Kohl’s or Hobby Lobby in the sense that they price things slightly silly cause they always have a coupon.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

All the craft stores are alike in that respect. When I walk thru the isles and pass by people looking at items on the shelves with really intense facial expressions, I think to myself that they’re all just doing the mental math of what that item is gonna cost after the coupon is applied ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> All the craft stores are alike in that respect. When I walk thru the isles and pass by people looking at items on the shelves with really intense facial expressions, I think to myself that they’re all just doing the mental math of what that item is gonna cost after the coupon is applied ?


You know sometimes those stores really don’t do it for me cause I feel like their coupon strategy is making it hard to shop there.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> When I walk thru the isles and pass by people looking at items on the shelves with really intense facial expressions, I think to myself that they’re all just doing the mental math of what that item is gonna cost after the coupon is applied ?


That is very funny, but probably the truth.



Meadow said:


> You know sometimes those stores really don’t do it for me cause I feel like their coupon strategy is making it hard to shop there.


I agree. If there is a decent distance to drive, it is almost better to wait until the prices go to 40% off and a coupon for an additional amount off the full purchase including sales items is available.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> That is very funny, but probably the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. If there is a decent distance to drive, it is almost better to wait until the prices go to 40% off and a coupon for an additional amount off the full purchase including sales items is available.


Exactly! There’s lots of times those stores don’t get my money cause I know if I wait I can get a better deal. I’m sure most people don’t mind paying a little more to get it now. I definitely wish I could be those people sometimes!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> What I don’t get with their website is why some things are not available for shipping. Like the pillows. Seriously? You’ll ship a heavy, breakable item, but won’t ship a pillow?
> 
> Speaking of their website, I gotta ask. For those of you on a tablet, do you have problems with the page when you’re scrolling? For the longest time now, every time I am on a page, let’s say page 2 of 8, as I scroll down the page viewing the items, often the page will automatically bump me to the top (page refresh) or take me back to the previous page, which in my example would be page 1 of 8. This happens to me ALL the time. It’s freakin annoying ?


It happens to me. On iPhone. I finally just gave up.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Just throwing this out there - Joann has a 60% off one regular priced item for today (july 27) only. Coupon online or in app, Michael's site still says they honor competitor coupons!


I used this 4 times yrsterday on goodies


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked all these up yesterday


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Nox Eterna said:


> Picked up these today all on sale or on coupon
> View attachment 714776
> View attachment 714777
> View attachment 714778


I love anything retro Salem


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

So I went to Michael’s,two of them, in fact and told the cashier at the last one that I tried to enter some skeleton hands to my cart to buy online, pick up in store, all 35% off and she asked if I wanted her to give me the discount at the register. Well, hell yeah. The two fortune teller signs I wanted were not at the store yet so I couldn’t get them. I am a woman on a mission though.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Nox Eterna said:


> Picked up these today all on sale or on coupon
> View attachment 714776
> View attachment 714777
> View attachment 714778


Awweww Ratzxzzz! Mine didnt have the salem comany sign Not everything is but. 4am was up n copied six couons. Acmoore joanns etc n saved half my bill...got 4 spooky towns 50 off.....


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Todays a good multi store coupon day if you have bigstuff toget. I just saved half my bill at checkout. Only time my husband was happy me buying at michaels.


----------



## halloweenbirthdaygirl (Aug 3, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> You’re right, over time some of those items will become available. But for whatever reason, some items will just never become available. Like the nutcrackers for example. I wanted them last year, but was either too late getting to my local stores or they just didn’t get them in, and they were never available to ship online, at least on the many occasions that I looked.


Your right, I remember last year when some things weren't in the stores and not available for shipping


----------



## halloweenbirthdaygirl (Aug 3, 2018)

schatze said:


> So I went to Michael’s,two of them, in fact and told the cashier at the last one that I tried to enter some skeleton hands to my cart to buy online, pick up in store, all 35% off and she asked if I wanted her to give me the discount at the register. Well, hell yeah. The two fortune teller signs I wanted were not at the store yet so I couldn’t get them. I am a woman on a mission though.



Nice deal, there's two fortune teller signs i want too and didn't get them while in the store. The one that lights up with the purple led and and the fortune teller eye welcome sign. I'm getting them tomorrow and not making the same mistake I made last year waiting. Everything went fast and wasn't restocked. There was nothing good left by September!!


----------



## panther93 (Mar 25, 2015)

I have seen pictures of a couple of blow molds Micheals has in stock.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I picked up just a couple small things this year. I have way too much lol. So I normally only get 1 "big" piece a year now.

I ended up with: 
Garden of Eaten Worker
Garden of Eaten Nursery 
Ceramic Tree

all 60% off. Total w/ Tax: $65.72 - Not bad at all for the 3! Probably could have been slightly cheaper in a few weeks, but I am too anxious lol and always the chance of things running out / being broke and can't return.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

halloweenbirthdaygirl said:


> Nice deal, there's two fortune teller signs i want too and didn't get them while in the store. The one that lights up with the purple led and and the fortune teller eye welcome sign. I'm getting them tomorrow and not making the same mistake I made last year waiting. Everything went fast and wasn't restocked. There was nothing good left by September!!


Think I will pick up the Palmistry Fortune Telling sign. Saw it was in limited supply at my local store; and at 40% off using an all regular priced item coupon I think $18 is a decent price for it. Hope when I get there later today there's still one left and I don't have to go look for it in another location. Looks like a nice sized sign and think it will look great at the entrance to the fortune teller tent/area. I have a Madame Zaltana sign from GR (actually Ross) for my Madame Zaltana prop so she'll offer the tarot card readings and now my OTC Madame Misery can be my palm reader with her own sign.

I ordered the black palmistry hand from Big Lots which I like better than the beige one at Michaels, but both are nice. Actually from photos posted by you guys lots of nice looking items this year. Glad I'm not looking for much this year or I'd be poor again!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

What's a better deal- 40 or 50% off by Aug , or wait for halloween to be discounted?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

theworstwitch said:


> What's a better deal- 40 or 50% off by Aug , or wait for halloween to be discounted?


Well my closest store which had it listed as limited quantity checked and they don't have any any more (had 3), the next store I called showed in stock but they looked on the floor and in the back and all theirs are gone too. Now on third closest store, online showing instock.

For $3 difference between 40% and 50% it's not worth waiting really. I think this general palmisty sign will be very popular especially to pair with the palmistry hands out there. And I really don't want to have to try ordering online and having shipped and spend my coupon savings by paying for shipping (I won't make the free ship with $49 order).

On hold now with this third store and keeping fingers crossed. I use to enjoy the "hunt" by going to different stores but now not so much and it's been in the high 90s/low 100s which makes the drive even more undesirable. ?

So just got off phone with the third store. He said they showed 6 but none anywhere (on shelf or in back). He did say that they have more coming in next week so I'm going to be vigilant looking to pick one up. Maybe someone updated the site based on shipments coming in and they hadn't yet? And maybe the 50% coupon will be available by next week, who knows.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I would use the 60% off. That's pretty much as good as it gets, and you don't have to worry. AC Moore and Joanne have had multiples of these coupons over the last 2 weeks and even Michaels had one. You can easily get 60% off!


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

I love it when they say online, "Limited quantities at this store ." I never expected infinite numbers of the item, but they might say, "Only three going to your store, suckers!"


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I stopped by two stores this afternoon. Both had maybe half of their merchandise out. I walked out without any Halloween decorations, but did buy a large black frame for a picture I will be using over the fireplace as part of this year’s Halloween theme. As soon as I get it in the frame, I’ll post a picture in the “what you bought today” thread.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I swung by Michael's on my lunch today and picked up this cute little guy. He was $14 but I had a 40% off coupon so he was about $9.50 with tax. He is paper-wrapped so is there something I can spray it with to make it more water-resistant and give it a little layer of protection? Thanks!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I swung by Michael's on my lunch today and picked up this cute little guy. He was $14 but I had a 40% off coupon so he was about $9.50 with tax. He is paper-wrapped so is there something I can spray it with to make it more water-resistant and give it a little layer of protection? Thanks!
> View attachment 714864


Would this work?


----------



## halloweenbirthdaygirl (Aug 3, 2018)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Think I will pick up the Palmistry Fortune Telling sign. Saw it was in limited supply at my local store; and at 40% off using an all regular priced item coupon I think $18 is a decent price for it. Hope when I get there later today there's still one left and I don't have to go look for it in another location. Looks like a nice sized sign and think it will look great at the entrance to the fortune teller tent/area. I have a Madame Zaltana sign from GR (actually Ross) for my Madame Zaltana prop so she'll offer the tarot card readings and now my OTC Madame Misery can be my palm reader with her own sign.
> 
> I ordered the black palmistry hand from Big Lots which I like better than the beige one at Michaels, but both are nice. Actually from photos posted by you guys lots of nice looking items this year. Glad I'm not looking for much this year or I'd be poor again!


Sounds like a nice set up. I've really been considering the Madame Zaltana prop!!


----------



## halloweenbirthdaygirl (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm so angry with Michaels right now. Is this some kind of scam they are pulling making the "40% off everything regularly priced pick up at the store" button dead?? That's complete bs. The items are regularly priced and in stock at my store and it's not letting me add to the cart. The button is there next to the item in stock at my store to add but like I said, it's dead. No where does it say there's exclusions to Halloween items and it also has next to the item "pick up same day if ordered by 5pm". Of course the online help chat was shut down tonight so I will be setting up a chat first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

schatze said:


> I love it when they say online, "Limited quantities at this store ." I never expected infinite numbers of the item, but they might say, "Only three going to your store, suckers!"


I'm not sure about other areas but I don't think my store restocks. What they have right now is all they will get this year.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I really like that cauldron. I looked for it in my store yesterday but it wasn’t there yet. They do have a good bit of Halloween stuff out already though. I’m also thinking I’ll get the toad.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I really wish I could see this guy in store. He’s a pretty great owl.






Sites-MichaelsUS-Site







www.michaels.com


----------



## CrystalV (May 27, 2014)

Here’s a few pics from my last visit to local store. Sorry for quality, I took them with my phone


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

SCORE! I’m a happy girl.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

schatze said:


> SCORE! I’m a happy girl.
> View attachment 714893


I did not see those!! That’s awesome


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Meadow said:


> I did not see those!! That’s awesome


I was looking for it and almost missed it. On a bottom shelf.


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Would this work?
> View attachment 714874


That's what I'd use, or any Mod Podge product, really. Just make sure it's good and dry before putting it in storage (and even then I put mod podged stuff in a plastic bag to keep it from sticking to other decorations. Your pumpkin guy is really cute ?


----------



## halloweenbirthdaygirl (Aug 3, 2018)

schatze said:


> SCORE! I’m a happy girl.
> View attachment 714893


I'm so jealous!! Good for you! I'm going out tomorrow to the store that supposedly still has them to get one before it's gone. I just have a feeling they won't be restocking. I also got the lantern you posted with the cemetery scene in it. Got the tombstones and gate from Michaels Lemax collection and the moss as well. Have to find a tree


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

halloweenbirthdaygirl said:


> I'm so jealous!! Good for you! I'm going out tomorrow to the store that supposedly still has them to get one before it's gone. I just have a feeling they won't be restocking. I also got the lantern you posted with the cemetery scene in it. Got the tombstones and gate from Michaels Lemax collection and the moss as well. Have to find a tree


I would call tomorrow and have them put one aside. I think they only hold till store closing. We must be like minded, kindred spirits, I mean, we share decor.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

MissT said:


> That's what I'd use, or any Mod Podge product, really. Just make sure it's good and dry before putting it in storage (and even then I put mod podged stuff in a plastic bag to keep it from sticking to other decorations. Your pumpkin guy is really cute ?


Thank you! I have never used Mod Podge before so the tips are appreciated. Fingers crossed I don't screw this up! LOL


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

My store had very little. Grabbed a black toad with a 50% off coupon. Was interested in the bat vase but was not a fan of it in person. It has crazy teeth! If it wasn’t so goofy looking I’d have grabbed that instead of the toad. Couldn’t find any of the lighted canvas prints either. Hopefully I’ll have better luck with my next trip.


----------



## halloweenbirthdaygirl (Aug 3, 2018)

schatze said:


> I would call tomorrow and have them put one aside. I think they only hold till store closing. We must be like minded, kindred spirits, I mean, we share decor.


Hahaha I was thinking the same thing! And good idea, thanks!


----------



## Stephasaurus (Sep 25, 2015)

Oh me, oh my! My local Michael's put out only a little Halloween stuff so far, but I already know I'm blowing my budget on the Beistle/Vintage German influenced stuff. I'm dying for those happy black cats!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

schatze said:


> SCORE! I’m a happy girl.
> View attachment 714893


Ithink i need one of these for my haunted mansion theme


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ithink i need one of these for my haunted mansion theme


Got one


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> I really wish I could see this guy in store. He’s a pretty great owl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw him too but his price is yikes!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I saw him too but his price is yikes!


Coupon!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

We’ve seen Michaels do this before where they copy high-end artists, and here’s this year’s item.

The first photo is Michaels “Winged Reaper” and the second photo is by Katherine’s Collection. I actually have it, can’t remember how much I paid, although I know it was 50% off it’s regular price because it was the only reason I bought it. Can’t pass up a KC bargain! It’s a great piece. But Michaels Ashland designer did a decent job I think at reproducing it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Coupon!


Yeah but even still! He’s made out of latex.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yeah but even still! He’s made out of latex.


Oh I know. Totally being snarky. It seems as though when you’re searching for Halloween items all the time you find yourself just looking for something different. I just appreciated the owl was something different to look at.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Oh I know. Totally being snarky. It seems as though when you’re searching for Halloween items all the time you find yourself just looking for something different. I just appreciated the owl was something different to look at.


No worries, I feel ya! I do love him...I have a total love affair for all things birds. Especially owls. A couple years ago I watched this live streaming cam from Skidaway Island that was 50’ up a tree positioned on a Great Horned Owl nest. I got to watch these 2 little owlets be born, grow up and then fledge. It was amazing!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Owls are underrepresented in latex for Halloween. Not paying $65, but...
I really have to get to Michael's and pick up a couple black hypnotoads.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> No worries, I feel ya! I do love him...I have a total love affair for all things birds. Especially owls. A couple years ago I watched this live streaming cam from Skidaway Island that was 50’ up a tree positioned on a Great Horned Owl nest. I got to watch these 2 little owlets be born, grow up and then fledge. It was amazing!


Sounds amazing. And horned owls are gorgeous. We have a pair of mated bald eagles with a massive nest and we watch them constantly. Nothing more amazing than seeing one in flight.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Restless Acres said:


> Owls are underrepresented in latex for Halloween. Not paying $65, but...
> I really have to get to Michael's and pick up a couple black hypnotoads.


Those rtoads are also mine! Who doesn’t love a good toad ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Sounds amazing. And horned owls are gorgeous. We have a pair of mated bald eagles with a massive nest and we watch them constantly. Nothing more amazing than seeing one in flight.


When you say you have a pair of bald eagles, I assume you mean a nest in a tree that’s on your property? Do you have a camera on it or do you just watch from afar? I also watch bald eagles via live stream. Been watching several, but the first one was the nest in Hanover, PA. Those eaglets just fledged recently so not much activity lately. The other nest is in DC. I love watching the eagles, too, as they’re also amazing. But for whatever reason, those GHO’s just captured my heart. Haven’t found any other live cams since then though.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Restless Acres said:


> View attachment 715065
> View attachment 715066


Haha the Michaels one just needs a collar now! ?


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> We’ve seen Michaels do this before where they copy high-end artists, and here’s this year’s item.
> 
> The first photo is Michaels “Winged Reaper” and the second photo is by Katherine’s Collection. I actually have it, can’t remember how much I paid, although I know it was 50% off it’s regular price because it was the only reason I bought it. Can’t pass up a KC bargain! It’s a great piece. But Michaels Ashland designer did a decent job I think at reproducing it.
> 
> ...


Nothing at all against the Katherine's Collection figure, but I think that I actually prefer the winged Reaper that Michaels has.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Haha the Michaels one just needs a collar now! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> Nothing at all against the Katherine's Collection figure, but I think that I actually prefer the winged Reaper that Michaels has.


The photo of the KC one doesn’t really do it justice. The materials used are amazing. But yes, the Michaels one is also nice...he’s just missing his scythe!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Michaels had alot of vintage looking stuff. The scardy cat sign designed like a picture frame ( can stand)


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> When you say you have a pair of bald eagles, I assume you mean a nest in a tree that’s on your property? Do you have a camera on it or do you just watch from afar? I also watch bald eagles via live stream. Been watching several, but the first one was the nest in Hanover, PA. Those eaglets just fledged recently so not much activity lately. The other nest is in DC. I love watching the eagles, too, as they’re also amazing. But for whatever reason, those GHO’s just captured my heart. Haven’t found any other live cams since then though.


The eagles nested in a massive tree line on the outside of town. We watch them from afar. Most of the eagles I have seen are those in captivity who can no longer fly. So seeing them actually in flight is amazing.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> The photo of the KC one doesn’t really do it justice. The materials used are amazing. But yes, the Michaels one is also nice...he’s just missing his scythe!


I'm sure that you are correct. Although rare, there certainly are times when photos do not capture a product properly and it is better in person. Usually, you get restaurants (as an example) that make sure that they've got the beefiest, best-looking burger in an ad, which leaves customers disappointed when they actually stop in to try one and it cannot compare. I only own a single Katherine's Collection item, but I can say that the quality is phenomenal.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> The eagles nested in a massive tree line on the outside of town. We watch them from afar. Most of the eagles I have seen are those in captivity who can no longer fly. So seeing them actually in flight is amazing.


If it interests you, here is one of the sites I use....it’s sort of a portal to many of the live cams I follow. Some of them are of animals in captivity, but many are on animals in the wild so you get to see Mother Nature unfold organically. 

Animal live cams


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Malicious said:


> Michaels had alot of vintage looking stuff. The scardy cat sign designed like a picture frame ( can stand)
> View attachment 715071
> View attachment 715071
> View attachment 715072
> ...


I’m digging that Halloween countdown! There seems to be a plethora of countdowns this year....I don’t recall seeing so many in previous years!


----------



## teamblock (Sep 21, 2017)

I love that countdown! I had to head to Michael's today anyway to get some back to school stuff for the kids, now I'm definitely looking for that.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Oh that countdown WILL be mine ?


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Has anyone who bought the ceramic Haunted Tree tried it yet? I was very disappointed last night when I did. The "removable lights" wouldn't stay in (actually kept falling out with the slightest bump) & thought this was very poorly made. Not sure if Mr. Halloween is by same company as Mr. Christmas but thought quality not close if so. Also the top pumpkin wouldn't stay lit like there might be a loose wire & no way inside it either. BUT, upon packing it up thinking I was going to return it, I found another package of opaque thingys that you apparently stick on the end of the lamps & then into the holes to secure them. I wasn't going to move stuff to plug in & unpack it again so not sure if that will solve the problem or not. If those "thingys" fall inside it, no way to remove them & not sure if they gave any extras either. Real pain. Wish they would have just had those "lights" fixed on it & just plug & go. Even if they fit snug enough & remedies the problem, I still have the problem with the top pumpkin.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Went to another location and they were fully stocked. A bit disappointed. Some of the stuff they have every year was of far worse quality this year. Like the bags of little skulls and the groundbreaker hands. I use the skulls to make catacomb wall candle holders and these were worse than the dollar trees ones. Very upset. And they are still charging $3 for them!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

I guess I need to check out Michael's and see what they have.  I've never shopped there for Halloween, so I'll go and check out what they have.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> If it interests you, here is one of the sites I use....it’s sort of a portal to many of the live cams I follow. Some of them are of animals in captivity, but many are on animals in the wild so you get to see Mother Nature unfold organically.
> 
> Animal live cams


Totally love this. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Malicious - I also love the vintage Halloween decor. I have a real cat named "Scaredy", so I will get a couple of pieces in her honor.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Oops, never mind.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Has anyone had any issues tracking their online orders? I’ve placed 2 orders but can only find the most recent one. All the rest are orders from last year. There’s a message that’s been there for a couple weeks now stating that orders placed before March 19, 2019 are unavailable, yet I see orders I’ve placed in 2016. 

Ugh, I just hate their website! ?


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Yodlei said:


> Has anyone who bought the ceramic Haunted Tree tried it yet? I was very disappointed last night when I did. The "removable lights" wouldn't stay in (actually kept falling out with the slightest bump) & thought this was very poorly made. Not sure if Mr. Halloween is by same company as Mr. Christmas but thought quality not close if so. Also the top pumpkin wouldn't stay lit like there might be a loose wire & no way inside it either. BUT, upon packing it up thinking I was going to return it, I found another package of opaque thingys that you apparently stick on the end of the lamps & then into the holes to secure them. I wasn't going to move stuff to plug in & unpack it again so not sure if that will solve the problem or not. If those "thingys" fall inside it, no way to remove them & not sure if they gave any extras either. Real pain. Wish they would have just had those "lights" fixed on it & just plug & go. Even if they fit snug enough & remedies the problem, I still have the problem with the top pumpkin.


I bought the haunted tree. The silicone sleeves do solve the problem of the pegs moving around. I don't have the problem with the pumpkin light going in and out. I have a christmas tree just like this halloween one so I was already aware that the pegs weren't fixed. My concern about the halloween tree is that there is no way to change out the main bulb if it burns out which could be a bummer if it dies.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

OMG I keep scrolling through all of your posts. I have been to Michaels once this week already. 

But every time I look at all of the photos of what is out I turn into a dog faced with a floor full of treats.

I just stop and stare and get confused. I don’t know which awesome thing to take first!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Malicious said:


> I bought the haunted tree. The silicone sleeves do solve the problem of the pegs moving around. I don't have the problem with the pumpkin light going in and out. I have a christmas tree just like this halloween one so I was already aware that the pegs weren't fixed. My concern about the halloween tree is that there is no way to change out the main bulb if it burns out which could be a bummer if it dies.


I have the old Atlantic Mold Christmas version from the 70s. The pegs are somewhat loose. You can buy different colors on eBay very cheap. Like a few dollars. You can glue them in if you are committed to a color. Mine has a removable bottom. Not sure if yours does. Doesn’t sound like it. 

But the pegs are loose. I think they are designed that way so you can change it up


----------



## CrystalV (May 27, 2014)

You can buy them unfinished as well. I usually go on eBay or Etsy for ready to paint ceramics


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Andromalius said:


> I have the old Atlantic Mold Christmas version from the 70s. The pegs are somewhat loose. You can buy different colors on eBay very cheap. Like a few dollars. You can glue them in if you are committed to a color. Mine has a removable bottom. Not sure if yours does. Doesn’t sound like it.
> 
> But the pegs are loose. I think they are designed that way so you can change it up


No thats the same christmas tree I have. Its the new halloween tree that doesnt have any way to change the bulb as its all one piece ( the base is not removeable)


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I really think the fortune teller stuff is pretty this year. I love the purple/magenta with the black and golds. AC Moore has a 55% off coupon today and tomorrow. Now is the time to use them before they put stuff on sale. I just wish my store would put more stuff out. I didn't have much to choose from to use my coupon on. I did get the cauldron ( with coupon its only 13.50 +tax) and I got the long purple fortune teller sign with the eye.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

So this may be a dumb question, but when AC Moore or Hobby Lobby has a storewide sale, or any other craft store competitor, do you need to have the actual coupon in hand to give to the Michaels cashier, or will they just take it by word? Or can you just pull the site up on your phone and show them? Just wondering since I’ve never actually done it before. I’ve only ever used Michaels coupons.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Went to Michaels today, and I’m not sure why because the only coupon they have going on today is 40% off ONE item. Since there are several things I want, I really would have preferred to get them all at once. I don’t have the stamina as many of you who go there multiple times in a week! But it was on my way home and I decided to stop in and at least get the Halloween countdown since it’s not available to ship. The woman made me pull out my phone for the coupon, and was very particular in looking for one that had a barcode. It wouldn’t pull up on my phone, but you could clearly see the code on the face of the coupon, so after a few minutes of searching (and the line backing up behind me) she eventually scanned a coupon she had under the counter. But she told me they are starting to enforce scanning the barcode because it will prevent you from using it multiple times. Really? That makes no sense, since according to everyone here, they’ll give you the coupon discount from a competitors coupon which obviously doesn’t have a barcode. Yet another reason why I HATE going to the actual stores! I’d rather shop from the comfy of my couch ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh and the countdown is rather small and made of cheap MDF. If you buy it, make sure the wheels work and rotate (and don’t go inside the board) because I tested out a few where the wheels were broken before I found one that wasn’t. Good thing it was only $11.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I had called Michaels a few days back when I posted above. The button wasn’t working then either and the customer service didn’t know if it was a bug. 

Upon further checking and calling the stores before getting in my car, although my local stores listed in-stock when they went looking on the floor and in the back, they didn’t have it in stock. One sales guy told me they were expecting a shipment the week of 8/5. Once the shipment arrives maybe the Store button will go live again.


----------



## CrystalV (May 27, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> So this may be a dumb question, but when AC Moore or Hobby Lobby has a storewide sale, or any other craft store competitor, do you need to have the actual coupon in hand to give to the Michaels cashier, or will they just take it by word? Or can you just pull the site up on your phone and show them? Just wondering since I’ve never actually done it before. I’ve only ever used Michaels coupons.


I’ve always had to have the ad. They’ve accepted me pulling it up on my phone. That might just be stores near me, though


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Meadow said:


> The eagles nested in a massive tree line on the outside of town. We watch them from afar. Most of the eagles I have seen are those in captivity who can no longer fly. So seeing them actually in flight is amazing.


I’ve seen one bald eagle before in flight but mostly around here we see hawks. Can’t imagine what it would have been like to see a pterodactyl in flight. Probably why I loved Jusaaic Park movies so much. The later ones really had fantastic animation that made you forget you were watching CGI.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Got the kitty countdown as well, it is smaller than expected, but I had a 50% off coupon. Everything works and it is pretty cute.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Nox Eterna said:


> Got the kitty countdown as well, it is smaller than expected, but I had a 50% off coupon. Everything works and it is pretty cute.


I loved the mouth and face of that kitty. I kept coming back to that face!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Hearthfire said:


> I loved the mouth and face of that kitty. I kept coming back to that face!


Yeah, the expression is great. The cat looks like a real troublemaker


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Not sure if anyone noticed this, but the cat pillows are now available to ship!






Sites-MichaelsUS-Site







www.michaels.com


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> So this may be a dumb question, but when AC Moore or Hobby Lobby has a storewide sale, or any other craft store competitor, do you need to have the actual coupon in hand to give to the Michaels cashier, or will they just take it by word? Or can you just pull the site up on your phone and show them? Just wondering since I’ve never actually done it before. I’ve only ever used Michaels coupons.


Not a dumb question at all.....So it has to be an actual coupon, not a store wide sale so hobby lobby only ever has 40% off but AC Moore has 50, 55 and even 60 % all the time. They had a 60% on Wed only that I used on the cauldron. You have to pull it up on your phone or have a printed copy to show them ( either the ac moore ad or one you printed off) then they scan it from a bar code they have in a book ( a sheet of coupons). They won't just take your word, they told me they have to actually see it. They will take the coupons like 20% 0ff entire purchase from them as well.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I went to Michaels today and they didn't have too much out yet, not like some of what I've seen on this thread. I got a skeleton because I had a 50% of coupon. Will have to go back.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Just wanted to add about the coupons, both of my Michaels will let me use one coupon from ac moore and one coupon from michaels on the same transaction since they are two different coupons ( it states one of each type). So for example I can use a 55 % ac moore on one item and a 40% michaels coupon on a different item.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Not a dumb question at all.....So it has to be an actual coupon, not a store wide sale so hobby lobby only ever has 40% off but AC Moore has 50, 55 and even 60 % all the time. They had a 60% on Wed only that I used on the cauldron. You have to pull it up on your phone or have a printed copy to show them ( either the ac moore ad or one you printed off) then they scan it from a bar code they have in a book ( a sheet of coupons). They won't just take your word, they told me they have to actually see it. They will take the coupons like 20% 0ff entire purchase from them as well.


Thanks! I’ve never used a competitors coupon before, only just the Michaels. After today’s experience, I have to say I probably won’t even bother. I don’t know why they have to make it so difficult when they have coupons ALL the time! It’s one thing if it was a rare occasion, but it’s practically every week. Which means buying something at full price isn’t something I’d ever do. Thankfully most of the things are offered online and I can just buy there, but this year there are a few “in store only” items that I really want. So it looks like I gotta pull out the coupons and pound the pavement if I want to get them!


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Hoping someone knows if the large vintage Welcome Scared Cats wooden sign on the website (described as tabletop) is the same as the one I'm seeing in videos of people shopping at the store. The in-store sign seems much larger than tabletop size in the videos I've seen. I want the big one!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

@benjamin the measurements for the "tabletop" sign on the website are 17.5" x 23.5" x 0.5" which is the size of the ones I have seen in the stores, its big. I think they call them tabletop because it has a built in stand like a picture frame.


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Thx so much for that info! I actually gasped when I saw it in the video....I have to have it! I might be over in America in September or October, but fear it may sell out before then? Going to cost a fortune to ship it to Australia but I think I might have to do it. Unfortunately the matching door mat is not available to ship!


Nox Eterna said:


> @benjamin the measurements for the "tabletop" sign on the website are 17.5" x 23.5" x 0.5" which is the size of the ones I have seen in the stores, its big. I think they call them tabletop because it has a built in stand like a picture frame.
> View attachment 715315


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

What store had the Little shop of horror plants? I thought it was Michaels but cant seem to find them?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> What store had the Little shop of horror plants? I thought it was Michaels but cant seem to find them?


Target?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

Bobbiejo said:


> Target?


Thank you, you look at so many things it is hard to remember lol!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> What store had the Little shop of horror plants? I thought it was Michaels but cant seem to find them?


Last year Michael’s did have them in three sizes but I think it’s something they make in the store. Target does in fact have some singing ones as previously stated ?. But if you’re looking for the static ones, I’m wondering if Michael’s will be making them later in the season.

Here’s the one I bought last year:


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> What store had the Little shop of horror plants? I thought it was Michaels but cant seem to find them?


It actually was Michaels , I just haven't seen any this year so far. One of my stores is still putting things out. I did see a picture of one in Michaels catalog ( flyer thing) I picked up yesterday so they might get them back.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

AC Moore has a 60% off coupon today only. Really worth it , especially if you have an expensive item you really want. I think I'm gonna go back and get that black cat sign.

Someone above asked about it's size ( black cat sign), it is big and not what I would call "tabletop" size but it does stand up. It looks great in person !! I love it. We don't have several of the things online so I was happy to at least see that one.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> What store had the Little shop of horror plants? I thought it was Michaels but cant seem to find them?


Michaels did the past two years, so you are not wrong in thinking that. In 2017, there was a smaller version (on right) and 2018 had that flytrap and a larger style as well, plus I think that there may have been a giant one in addition.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> Michaels did the past two years, so you are not wrong in thinking that. In 2017, there was a smaller version (on right) and 2018 had that flytrap and a larger style as well, plus I think that there may have been a giant one in addition.
> 
> View attachment 715317


You know what’s so funny about these guys? I spent months creating potion bottles and labels and all this stuff for our witch kitchen and thing everyone loved... this plant. When I bought him even with the coupon I was like man am I just wasting money for a painted gourd cut in half with plastic golf tee teeth that I know I could make? Yeah, he was a huge hit. There’s tons of tutorials on how to make them and because of the popularity we had considered making a patch of them with vines. They are super cute!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> You know what’s so funny about these guys? I spent months creating potion bottles and labels and all this stuff for our witch kitchen and thing everyone loved... this plant. When I bought him even with the coupon I was like man am I just wasting money for a painted gourd cut in half with plastic golf tee teeth that I know I could make? Yeah, he was a huge hit. There’s tons of tutorials on how to make them and because of the popularity we had considered making a patch of them with vines. They are super cute!


Haha. That sounds about right... They really are cool, though.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> Haha. That sounds about right... They really are cool, though.


Oh totally! And I totally LOVE the idea of a patch of these guys eating giant plastic flies and skeleton critters in the mix. The only thing I think would improve him is a tongue.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Their example of the black cat, shows its size


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

the large plant in their photo so maybe they will show up this year.....


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

disembodiedvoice said:


> the large plant in their photo so maybe they will show up this year.....
> View attachment 715319


He is very cool! I think and I totally could be wrong on this but the large ones were over $100. I know some people had them in their stores but I only saw the smaller size and the middle size which is what I bought.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Meadow said:


> He is very cool! I think and I totally could be wrong on this but the large ones were over $100. I know some people had them in their stores but I only saw the smaller size and the middle size which is what I bought.


I don't think your wrong. I think they were like 149 or something, I can't remember but over 100 for sure. I hope they bring back the table top ones. I keep thinking about making one but so far I've been to lazy....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I really wanted that really large one but by the time they had a good coupon that I could use they were all gone. They were very expensive so you just really needed that coupon ?


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Michaels had a 40% off full price (not limited to 1 item) coupon, which ended last night. I tried to order some Spooky Town, because I ADORE the tilt-n-hurl exclusive piece, but they cancelled my order with no explanation. Not too happy. Still going to try and get to a store and get my hands on one.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I don't think your wrong. I think they were like 149 or something, I can't remember but over 100 for sure. I hope they bring back the table top ones. I keep thinking about making one but so far I've been to lazy....


The plants are back and they are on sale: 16", 21", and 46"


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

yikes the 46" is 120$!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Malicious said:


> yikes the 46" is 120$!


Technically, it is $200


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Too bad we can’t use the 35% coupon on it ?


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Malicious said:


> I bought the haunted tree. The silicone sleeves do solve the problem of the pegs moving around. I don't have the problem with the pumpkin light going in and out. I have a christmas tree just like this halloween one so I was already aware that the pegs weren't fixed. My concern about the halloween tree is that there is no way to change out the main bulb if it burns out which could be a bummer if it dies.


I came here to post this same issue, I was REALLY annoyed and disappointed with how the pegs fit into the tree - I mean come, on how hard can it be to have them fit better?!! Can you guys say more about what you found to help them stay in better? Not sure I know that those are.... I need to get some..... thanks.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Glitterati said:


> I came here to post this same issue, I was REALLY annoyed and disappointed with how the pegs fit into the tree - I mean come, on how hard can it be to have them fit better?!! Can you guys say more about what you found to help them stay in better? Not sure I know that those are.... I need to get some..... thanks.


did u find the little bag of silicone sleeves that came with the tree (they were tucked in the styrofoam). those worked for me.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked this up over weekend


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Malicious said:


> did u find the little bag of silicone sleeves that came with the tree (they were tucked in the styrofoam). those worked for me.


OOOOOH. No, I did not!!! I will be going over the foam with a fine tooth comb shortly. Thank you for clarifying those came with it!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

MasqAddikt said:


> The plants are back and they are on sale: 16", 21", and 46"


Question for anyone who bought one of these in the past....do you think it would be possible to remove the teeth and replace them without ruining the head ? I like everything about them except the teeth. I want to sculpt some and put in the place of these toothpick teeth if possible.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Question for anyone who bought one of these in the past....do you think it would be possible to remove the teeth and replace them without ruining the head ? I like everything about them except the teeth. I want to sculpt some and put in the place of these toothpick teeth if possible.


yea I agree those teeth really dont do the plant justice! I dont have one but by looking at it maybe you could use a cutting wheel on a dremel to carefully cut them out.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Love the plant! I’ve been thinking of making my own.


----------



## Whatwouldmariedo (Jun 17, 2018)

I bought those plants last year and I really don't know how "worth it" they are. Lots of blobs of hot glue, and just a general mass produced look to the whole thing. I think if you buy them, they are going to need some work to make them a little bit better. I used the 50% off coupons last year or else I couldn't have justified the cost.

If you are wanting to remove the teeth, I think you'll have to dremel them out. I'm sure some may pull out easily, but you risk tearing up the mouth doing that.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> Technically, it is $200


It should move for $120 on sale. Does make me wonder why isn’t there animatronic plant props that are life size and not inflatable?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Question for anyone who bought one of these in the past....do you think it would be possible to remove the teeth and replace them without ruining the head ? I like everything about them except the teeth. I want to sculpt some and put in the place of these toothpick teeth if possible.


I think you’d risk breaking the gourd as well cause it’s foam and glue. After I bought it and realized how simple it was I felt slightly silly for not crafting one and doing it better. There’s lots of tutorials for them all over the place. Here’s a few I saved :









Make this Halloween Decoration! - Celebrate & Decorate


Make this Halloween Decoration! The show, Little Shop of Horrors always makes me think of Halloween, so I decided to create my own “man-eating plant” to greet trick or treaters this year! This post contains some affiliate links for your convenience. Click here to read my full disclosure policy. I…



celebrateanddecorate.com













Venus Fly Trap Pumpkin Candy Holder DIY - The Paper Mama


Venus Fly Trap Pumpkin Candy Holder: The cutest carnivorous plant you've ever seen. Toss some candy in there for the trick or treaters this Halloween!




thepapermama.com


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Just a heads up with Michaels price match. If you open an AC Moore membership you get a 55% off coupon that never expires and Michaels will match it. Just join and download the app. That's how I buy all my Michaels stuff.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Godcrusher said:


> Just a heads up with Michaels price match. If you open an AC Moore membership you get a 55% off coupon that never expires and Michaels will match it. Just join and download the app. That's how I buy all my Michaels stuff.


How did I not know this? I don't have any A.C. Moore stores near me anymore so I've never used their coupons. I downloaded the app and will definitely be using it at Michaels from now on. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> It should move for $120 on sale. Does make me wonder why isn’t there animatronic plant props that are life size and not inflatable?


I agree! That would be totally amazing!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Question for anyone who bought one of these in the past....do you think it would be possible to remove the teeth and replace them without ruining the head ? I like everything about them except the teeth. I want to sculpt some and put in the place of these toothpick teeth if possible.


Instead of cutting them off, why not think adding to them. Probably a few way to do that. Maybe make the teeth out of molding clay, insert a golf tee to make the space to slip onto the ones on the plant like capping teeth, hot glue or some other adhesive to keep them on.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I went to pick up my online order today and discovered these witchy toads. It's so neat to see Halloween frogs/toads finally becoming a thing!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

35% off today plus free ship online. Go for it


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Look out for the Aubry plants. Last year they had them n I remade mine with clay, took the michaels lant and sculpted on it, repainted n added on to the foliage. Heres what i ended up with.... i have an oddity plant collection.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Look out for the Aubry plants. Last year they had them n I remade mine with clay, took the michaels lant and sculpted on it, repainted n added on to the foliage. Heres what i ended up with.... i have an oddity plant collection.
> 
> View attachment 715598
> View attachment 715599



WOW those are amazing! Definitely much better than the “before”!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Look out for the Aubry plants. Last year they had them n I remade mine with clay, took the michaels lant and sculpted on it, repainted n added on to the foliage. Heres what i ended up with.... i have an oddity plant collection.
> 
> View attachment 715598
> View attachment 715599


This is what I'm talking about !!! This is what I want to do exactly. Did you take out the teeth or just sculpt over them ? If I have any questions about what you did and how you did it do you mind if I message you ?? LOve this !


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ugh, I really just hate Michael’s shipping department! I received part of my order today and 2 of the items I ordered are broken. The moon with raven on a pedestal, and the black/gold scroll box that has a skull on top. I had a few other things in the order and they literally just threw everything in the box, most of it not bubblewrapped or anything, I’ve had this happen several times in the past when ordering multiple things, since I always try to order enough to get the free shipping. I can’t imagine I’m the only one who receives their orders shipped like this, which leads me to believe they really just don’t care because these items cost nothing to them, or the people in their shipping department are just morons.

Or maybe both.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Ugh, I really just hate Michael’s shipping department! I received part of my order today and 2 of the items I ordered are broken. The moon with raven on a pedestal, and the black/gold scroll box that has a skull on top. I had a few other things in the order and they literally just threw everything in the box, most of it not bubblewrapped or anything, I’ve had this happen several times in the past when ordering multiple things, since I always try to order enough to get the free shipping. I can’t imagine I’m the only one who receives their orders shipped like this, which leads me to believe they really just don’t care because these items cost nothing to them, or the people in their shipping department are just morons.
> 
> Or maybe both.


Sorry to hear. That is horrible and there is no excuse. I would suggest contacting corporate to let them know that items are not even being wrapped when shipping them out; their customer service number is at the bottom of the website's page.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> Sorry to hear. That is horrible and there is no excuse. I would suggest contacting corporate to let them know that items are not even being wrapped when shipping them out; their customer service number is at the bottom of the website's page.


I’ve never reached out to corporate, but I always make a point to tell customer service when I contact them for replacements and they always reassure me they will pass that info along to their shipping department. I do have to say that they always take care of the issue immediately, with either a refund or replacement. And they never want the damaged item back, so I don’t have to go thru that inconvenience. It’s the main reason I will continue to order, knowing things may arrive broken. But to be so blatantly careless like that just boggles my mind.


----------



## oscar&belle (Jul 8, 2018)

Ladyfrog said:


> I went to pick up my online order today and discovered these witchy toads. It's so neat to see Halloween frogs/toads finally becoming a thing!
> View attachment 715571


I bought those two from HG last year, and had them sitting atop YC Halloween candle jars. Fit was perfect!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Ugh, I really just hate Michael’s shipping department! I received part of my order today and 2 of the items I ordered are broken. The moon with raven on a pedestal, and the black/gold scroll box that has a skull on top. I had a few other things in the order and they literally just threw everything in the box, most of it not bubblewrapped or anything, I’ve had this happen several times in the past when ordering multiple things, since I always try to order enough to get the free shipping. I can’t imagine I’m the only one who receives their orders shipped like this, which leads me to believe they really just don’t care because these items cost nothing to them, or the people in their shipping department are just morons.
> 
> Or maybe both.


Yes I have had the same thing happen to me. Like you said, they just threw everything in the box with no protection. One of the items I ordered last year that was damaged really bummed me out because they were out of stock. They gave me a refund and I was able to turn the broken item into a useable thing but still very annoying.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> This is what I'm talking about !!! This is what I want to do exactly. Did you take out the teeth or just sculpt over them ? If I have any questions about what you did and how you did it do you mind if I message you ?? LOve this !


Sure!! I opened up the jaws no pulled them part and did lips, then gum line n took out every other peg tooth n sculpted right over peg. Made tongue then paint. Glue tongue in glue jaws back. Found better ornamental cabbages n caladium leaves at hobby lobby. Make a collar around head of leaves. Made four n I think have one or two not finished..... Great to use on a porch in planter to greet guests yr round. I'm hoping they have them again this yr. I looovvveeeee oddity plants n am working on a collection


----------



## Whatwouldmariedo (Jun 17, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Ugh, I really just hate Michael’s shipping department! I received part of my order today and 2 of the items I ordered are broken. The moon with raven on a pedestal, and the black/gold scroll box that has a skull on top. I had a few other things in the order and they literally just threw everything in the box, most of it not bubblewrapped or anything, I’ve had this happen several times in the past when ordering multiple things, since I always try to order enough to get the free shipping. I can’t imagine I’m the only one who receives their orders shipped like this, which leads me to believe they really just don’t care because these items cost nothing to them, or the people in their shipping department are just morons.
> 
> Or maybe both.


Oh my goodness! My order came just like that too. Every single items was broken or scratched due to something breaking all over it. Nothing was wrapped, it was just tossed in the bottom of a box with about 5 air pillows. Really disappointed. I could have just driven over and bought everything but I really wanted to use the 40% online only coupon. Never again!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Whatwouldmariedo said:


> Oh my goodness! My order came just like that too. Every single items was broken or scratched due to something breaking all over it. Nothing was wrapped, it was just tossed in the bottom of a box with about 5 air pillows. Really disappointed. I could have just driven over and bought everything but I really wanted to use the 40% online only coupon. Never again!


That’s why I ordered online too, because I wanted the 40% off! But just email them and tell them what items were damaged and they’ll send replacements. And from experience, all the replacements I’ve ever had to request in the past came delivered perfectly bubblewrapped and not a scratch on them. Like I said, that’s the main reason I continue to take my chances ordering online because they’ll just resend until they get it right. It’s sad that they’re wasting so many resources though. Maybe I will reach out to their corporate office, just to let them know. I’m sure they have to have heard it by now from other customers, but what’s one more voice, right?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I got the last ceramic Halloween tree in Augusta, Ga!! I'm so excited. My one and only store said they got 3 ans weren't getting anymore


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Got the second part of my order today....more things broken. Ho hum. ?

But one thing that was NOT broken was this sign that we’ve all been ogling over. If there’s one thing you buy this year from Michaels, I’d say this should be it! You can hang it on a wall, or leave it on a table as it has a little kickstand in the back. It’s pretty well made I think, considering it’s just made out of MDF. It’s a thicker MDF than some of the other signs they have so it’s substantially heavier. Well that and the fact that it’s big! LOVE it! ♥


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Has anyone heard when they're going to start discounting Halloween (meaning coupons don't work)?


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Not sure if anyone knows this but went to store Friday & they have a lot of very cute Halloween Miniatures (as in fairy garden type). When I searched Michael's website both under Halloween & Halloween decor, I never saw them on-line. When I came home, I searched Halloween miniatures & they came up. Probably blew it. Had $30 off total regular purchase but I just knew if I bought, tomorrow everything would be on sale & I have $25 off regular & sale that runs through 8/18. Halloween not on sale so I'm bummed. Just lost 5%. Guess I'll just have to use the 40% off regular on several different runs for the more expensive items; lighted canvas, a lantern & another piece I didn't see on-line no matter how I searched. It was a long piece for an entrance to a cemetery or house that would go along with the minis. Think it had a fence, cemetery arch...it was detailed & was $30. 15 minis is totaling $126 before discount.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yodlei said:


> Not sure if anyone knows this but went to store Friday & they have a lot of very cute Halloween Miniatures (as in fairy garden type). When I searched Michael's website both under Halloween & Halloween decor, I never saw them on-line. When I came home, I searched Halloween miniatures & they came up. Probably blew it. Had $30 off total regular purchase but I just knew if I bought, tomorrow everything would be on sale & I have $25 off regular & sale that runs through 8/18. Halloween not on sale so I'm bummed. Just lost 5%. Guess I'll just have to use the 40% off regular on several different runs for the more expensive items; lighted canvas, a lantern & another piece I didn't see on-line no matter how I searched. It was a long piece for an entrance to a cemetery or house that would go along with the minis. Think it had a fence, cemetery arch...it was detailed & was $30. 15 minis is totaling $126 before discount.


Where did you get the 25 off regular and sale that runs thru 8/18?

It’s Sunday now and the website still has the coupons that ended on Saturday ?


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Where did you get the 25 off regular and sale that runs thru 8/18?
> 
> It’s Sunday now and the website still has the coupons that ended on Saturday ?


I think she meant % not $. They sent a coupon flyer in the mail a couple weeks ago. 30% off reg 8/4-8/10 and 25% off entire purchase, including sale 8/11-8/18. I was hoping Halloween would be on sale by now too. Their new ad is posted on the site, still just fall stuff on sale: https://www.michaels.com/weekly-ad/weekly-ad


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Illysium said:


> I think she meant % not $. They sent a coupon flyer in the mail a couple weeks ago. 30% off reg 8/4-8/10 and 25% off entire purchase, including sale 8/11-8/18. I was hoping Halloween would be on sale by now too. Their new ad is posted on the site, still just fall stuff on sale: https://www.michaels.com/weekly-ad/weekly-ad


Yeah I figured she meant % ?
Damn I don’t think I got that flyer in the mail! Is there a code for the 25% off that someone can share (assuming it’s one of their normal generic codes, not specific to each customer)?


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yeah I figured she meant % ?
> Damn I don’t think I got that flyer in the mail! Is there a code for the 25% off that someone can share (assuming it’s one of their normal generic codes, not specific to each customer)?


Sure, try mine: Z3NPG1CU6CDZ


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Illysium said:


> Sure, try mine: Z3NPG1CU6CDZ


Thank you thank you! ?


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Ha Ha Ha...So sorry to cause mass hysteria. Meant 25%. It has a code along with the bar so it might be exclusive. I'm writing it down so if I need anything before it expires, I can use it on-line. Printed a bunch of 40% coupons since I'm passing by at least 3 of them today while Halloween shopping......gotta run!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Received a few more things in the mail today. * sigh * ??


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Received a few more things in the mail today. * sigh * ??
> 
> View attachment 716111


Oh no!!!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

That’s horrible! I know you mentioned that they replace the broken items, but you got to figure it’s a waste of your time also every time this happens.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Received a few more things in the mail today. * sigh * ??
> 
> View attachment 716111


Sorry ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yup. It’s ridiculous. This time there weren’t even any air packs. And the box was wayyyy too big for the contents, as well. I’m sure they’ll send replacements but like you said, it’s just a big waste of time.

I have one more order in progress, excluding the replacements from previous orders, but at least it’s nothing breakable. I don’t think!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yup. It’s ridiculous. This time there weren’t even any air packs. And the box was wayyyy too big for the contents, as well. I’m sure they’ll send replacements but like you said, it’s just a big waste of time.
> 
> I have one more order in progress, excluding the replacements from previous orders, but at least it’s nothing breakable. I don’t think!


That’s unreal it was packed so poorly. What a waste of perfectly good Halloween stuffs and your time.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> That’s unreal it was packed so poorly. What a waste of perfectly good Halloween stuffs and your time.


It really does blow my mind at the carelessness. Or the mindfulness that these people are severely lacking. A 10 year old would have more common sense.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> It really does blow my mind at the carelessness. Or the mindfulness that these people are severely lacking. A 10 year old would have more common sense.


I got two packages today. Not from Michael’s, one was Halloween lights crammed into a super small box and another was a handbag which I could have put 20 more items in the box. Clearly shipping has rules I don’t understand!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

And with all this shipping damage, you have to wonder how the costs are figured in. Other than waste, it isn't very cost effective either. Gotta be careful opening some packages with sharp objects too. Mom bought Sis a Chicago Cubs purse one year for Christmas (very well packaged) but Mom used a knife to cut the tape & ended up slicing the purse a little. I learned from that & always hold whatever I'm opening the box with at an angle instead of straight down.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> It really does blow my mind at the carelessness. Or the mindfulness that these people are severely lacking. A 10 year old would have more common sense.


Agreed. Recd order today five items. Four destroyed. Fifth was a pillow. I told customer service what their distribution center carelessness is costing them. Like they don't know already. But last year was no different.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Agreed. Recd order today five items. Four destroyed. Fifth was a pillow. I told customer service what their distribution center carelessness is costing them. Like they don't know already. But last year was no different.


You’re absolutely right! They’ve been like that for as long as I’ve been ordering from them, so quite a few years. I think it just seemed like a lot this year for me since many of the items I ordered were breakables. 

Just goes to show how they value their own merchandise. Because they know it’s mainly all crap.

No offense to anyone buying the crap, because we all buy the crap. ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Agreed. Recd order today five items. Four destroyed. Fifth was a pillow. I told customer service what their distribution center carelessness is costing them. Like they don't know already. But last year was no different.


This is kind of shocking to me. I’ve never had anything shipped from Michael’s and based on these experiences I’m thinking if it’s not foam or ribbon I might wanna skip it. Are they just filing it against their insurance to make some extra cash?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> This is kind of shocking to me. I’ve never had anything shipped from Michael’s and based on these experiences I’m thinking if it’s not foam or ribbon I might wanna skip it. Are they just filing it against their insurance to make some extra cash?


I don’t think so, because they never ask for the item back. If they filed it against their insurance, they’d need the item back in order to write off those chargebacks. At least that’s how it used to be when I worked in retail.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Sadly this isn't just a Michael's thing. I've gotten stuff from Zulily, Amazon, etc. that look like that & it's usually because they put one small thing in a ginormous box with only 2 air packs in it. The same things happens at work with our office supplies. The company will constantly ship boxes of pens in those plastic envelopes that should only be used for clothing. By the time it reaches my desk the boxes are crushed & I'm left with dozens of pens falling out of a plastic envelope. They're not broken but it's still ridiculous. I've told them numerous times about it but nothing has happened.

A couple years ago I ordered a JOL from Christmas Tree Shops & while the actual JOL was wrapped in bubble wrap, a couple toddlers would've fit in the box. It had a few strips of those air packs but the box was just too large for a single average sized JOL so that thing just bounced all around that box so by the time I got it the face was totally cracked. They didn't even have a replacement for it so they just refunded it.

More than once I've had to tell CS of various places that their warehouse packers aren't on the ball.

I do like that one looks like it's giving the devil horns or saying "I love you" in sign language. I'd probably keep them & just glue them back together or just keep the fingers for something else.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I don’t think so, because they never ask for the item back. If they filed it against their insurance, they’d need the item back in order to write off those chargebacks. At least that’s how it used to be when I worked in retail.


Maybe Lynette has a side gig at the Michael’s distribution center! ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> Sadly this isn't just a Michael's thing. I've gotten stuff from Zulily, Amazon, etc. that look like that & it's usually because they put one small thing in a ginormous box with only 2 air packs in it. The same things happens at work with our office supplies. The company will constantly ship boxes of pens in those plastic envelopes that should only be used for clothing. By the time it reaches my desk the boxes are crushed & I'm left with dozens of pens falling out of a plastic envelope. They're not broken but it's still ridiculous. I've told them numerous times about it but nothing has happened.
> 
> A couple years ago I ordered a JOL from Christmas Tree Shops & while the actual JOL was wrapped in bubble wrap, a couple toddlers would've fit in the box. It had a few strips of those air packs but the box was just too large for a single average sized JOL so that thing just bounced all around that box so by the time I got it the face was totally cracked. They didn't even have a replacement for it so they just refunded it.
> 
> ...


Been there too. Ordered SEVEN dressers from Amazon once and they all got crunched in the same corner. Returned them all. Really angered the UPS guy and Amazon actually sent me an email telling me they were a green company and I was wasting the earth’s assets by returning my item. I’m like how about shipping something not crunched?

I just still think there’s nothing more exciting than a brown box. What treasures are inside?!?! So when you tear that puppy open and it looks like someone ran it over with a car a few times it kinda leaves you scratching your head. The worst is when you reorder it and then eventually it’s out of stock. 

I hope all of you who order and reorder as this happens get your items in new condition. Happy Halloween Shipping Adventures to All!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I ordered from Michaels last year, first and only time. My items weren't broken but only because of luck , just like you guys neither item had bubble wrap or air pillows, 3 items thrown in a box and just hitting each other inside. I have no idea how it didnt break. One item was that cat on the moon resin wall piece. I ordered it because neither of my stores carried it so if it had been broken I would be screwed I guess. There are 2 pieces I want that my stores aren't going to have this year but I refuse to order because of what is still happening to you guys. sucks


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Can I use this at michaels for halloween decor?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

theworstwitch said:


> Can I use this at michaels for halloween decor?


You should be able to use competitor coupons at Michael’s so yes.






Coupon Policy







www.michaels.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ohhhh I know! Maybe I’ll pass around the broken pieces of the palmistry hands to you all here and we can each give Lynette a finger? I think that sounds like the best usage of them! ??


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Ohhhh I know! Maybe I’ll pass around the broken pieces of the palmistry hands to you all here and we can each give Lynette a finger? I think that sounds like the best usage of them! ??


I dare you to put those in a box and ship them to Grandin Road attn: Lynette. Peer pressure is real! ???


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Been there too. Ordered SEVEN dressers from Amazon once and they all got crunched in the same corner. Returned them all. Really angered the UPS guy and Amazon actually sent me an email telling me they were a green company and I was wasting the earth’s assets by returning my item. I’m like how about shipping something not crunched?
> 
> I just still think there’s nothing more exciting than a brown box. What treasures are inside?!?! So when you tear that puppy open and it looks like someone ran it over with a car a few times it kinda leaves you scratching your head. The worst is when you reorder it and then eventually it’s out of stock.
> 
> I hope all of you who order and reorder as this happens get your items in new condition. Happy Halloween Shipping Adventures to All!


What the heck did they expect you to do with it? It’s not like you could chop it up and use for firewood, because god knows what levels of chemicals they use, including formaldehyde, on furniture pieces!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I ordered from Michaels last year, first and only time. My items weren't broken but only because of luck , just like you guys neither item had bubble wrap or air pillows, 3 items thrown in a box and just hitting each other inside. I have no idea how it didnt break. One item was that cat on the moon resin wall piece. I ordered it because neither of my stores carried it so if it had been broken I would be screwed I guess. There are 2 pieces I want that my stores aren't going to have this year but I refuse to order because of what is still happening to you guys. sucks



Despite all the broken items, if it’s something that you can’t go to your local store and get, I would still take a shot and order online because you really don’t have anything to lose. I mean except a little time and annoyance. Because they immediately send a replacement or a refund without interrogating me or asking for 100 photos, or even returning the item back. They never want it back, and for me, that part would be the biggest hassle if they did and I probably would order the breakables online.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh I forgot to mention. The kicker of the whole broken items debacle is I had ordered 2 pillows as well, and instead of putting them in the same box which could have offered some padding and protection.....they shipped them separately! 

I would like to say it’s a head scratcher, but I know exactly why they did that. I think they pay much less in shipping if they can ship thru USPS instead of UPS. So they squished them inside a teeny tiny box (which ironically is the opposite of what they usually do) and shipped separately from everything else.

I just thought that was funny.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Imagine ordering Spooky Town pieces from them.

Michael's hasn't been in the shipping business that long but you'd think they would have learned from everyone else. Free shipping with lots of returns because of damage can't be making them any money.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> I dare you to put those in a box and ship them to Grandin Road attn: Lynette. Peer pressure is real! ???


Do it! Make sure to go with two certain fingers?



Screaming Demons said:


> Michael's hasn't been in the shipping business that long but you'd think they would have learned from everyone else. Free shipping with lots of returns because of damage can't be making them any money.


Rest in peace, common sense.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Screaming Demons said:


> Imagine ordering Spooky Town pieces from them.
> 
> Michael's hasn't been in the shipping business that long but you'd think they would have learned from everyone else. Free shipping with lots of returns because of damage can't be making them any money.


DIY mosaic in a box. Halloween style. The worst!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> What the heck did they expect you to do with it? It’s not like you could chop it up and use for firewood, because god knows what levels of chemicals they use, including formaldehyde, on furniture pieces!


I actually saved the email. I was livid. The best.. ordered from Home Depot and entire Husky garage system. They tell me I need to have someone home cause it comes on a pallet. We take the day off, huge truck shows up. Guy hand me a piece of metal peg board in a ripped box that’s dented and bent in half and a box of casters. That’s it! There’s supposed to be two floor cabinets, two wall cabinets, and a bench right? I decline it. Call them and get a refund. A week later no refund. Call back and they tell me they didn’t process as declining shipment but a return and they were waiting on the items. I said, I cannot return what you didn’t give me. Get the return.

Fast forward two weeks, husband walks in and says, you need to come outside. There’s three pallets of cabinets. Call Home Depot back. Explain I’m not responsible for this merchandise. I didn’t pay for it.

Apparently they had written off the lost pallets and already got paid. So they didn’t want them back. In the end, got to keep them for free. Yes, I asked for it in writing and kept that email too.

So, if Home Depot jacks up your order, decline the shipment. You might get it free on your door step a few weeks later if they lose it.

Sorry for the off topic post, but seeing as how we all have shipping woes, wanted to share what I learned.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Screaming Demons said:


> Imagine ordering Spooky Town pieces from them.
> 
> Michael's hasn't been in the shipping business that long but you'd think they would have learned from everyone else. Free shipping with lots of returns because of damage can't be making them any money.


The good thing about Spooky Town is that they are encased in styrofoam. So if something arrives damaged with your building, it’s just because that’s how they make those buildings and it would’ve arrived that way anyway. Sometimes all you need to do is walk past one of them sitting on a table and the shifting of the wind will blow a piece off ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> I actually saved the email. I was livid. The best.. ordered from Home Depot and entire Husky garage system. They tell me I need to have someone home cause it comes on a pallet. We take the day off, huge truck shows up. Guy hand me a piece of metal peg board in a ripped box that’s dented and bent in half and a box of casters. That’s it! There’s supposed to be two floor cabinets, two wall cabinets, and a bench right? I decline it. Call them and get a refund. A week later no refund. Call back and they tell me they didn’t process as declining shipment but a return and they were waiting on the items. I said, I cannot return what you didn’t give me. Get the return.
> 
> Fast forward two weeks, husband walks in and says, you need to come outside. There’s three pallets of cabinets. Call Home Depot back. Explain I’m not responsible for this merchandise. I didn’t pay for it.
> 
> ...


Their stupidity is your gain! Hopefully you were able to use them, because I’m sure they take up lots of space.

I had a similar thing happen recently, only a bit different. I ordered a curio cabinet from Wayfair, something in the vicinity of $1,400. I didn’t get white glove so they just delivered it into my foyer and let me do the unpacking and all the rest. Which was fine, I’d rather do the rest instead of pay the extra $200 or however much it was for the white glove. Anyway, as I unboxed it, I discovered one of the legs was broken, and it was the kind where the leg was actually part of the cabinet, not something that just screws in. So I call to see what they can do about it. They immediately placed a new order to get the ball rolling with that, but then said that when the new one arrives, they’ll pick up the old one. Seriously? No. I couldn’t have this huge box in the middle of my foyer for 6 weeks! So they ended up telling me that if I had the means to dispose of it, such as a city bulk pick up or something, to do that. Even credited me an extra $50 in case I was charged or had to pay to get rid of it. In the end, I ended up fixing the leg myself and now I have 2 curio cabinets. If you saw the curio, you’d know that it wasn’t something that should have just been tossed like a bag of garbage. Nice mango wood and everything. And they tell me to toss it! I guess it was cheaper for them instead of paying the freight to ship it back to wherever it came from, which I think was on the west coast (and I’m east coast). Not quite the story like yours, but still a shipping woe nonetheless ?


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> You’re absolutely right! They’ve been like that for as long as I’ve been ordering from them, so quite a few years. I think it just seemed like a lot this year for me since many of the items I ordered were breakables.
> 
> Just goes to show how they value their own merchandise. Because they know it’s mainly all crap.
> 
> No offense to anyone buying the crap, because we all buy the crap. ?


Well im gonna repair two of them. Last yeari ordered those great candlesticks n i swear threetimes it took to get them here not broken. Too bad the middle finger wasnt the only one not broken. Id peed in my britches seeing your damage item photo


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Has anyone bought the black cat halloween countdown sign? I want it but wondering how many numbers it comes with.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

theworstwitch said:


> Has anyone bought the black cat halloween countdown sign? I want it but wondering how many numbers it comes with.


I have the clown version (would think they would be the same) and one cube has: 
0, 1, 2, 6, 7, 8. The other cube has 0-5. Hope that helps!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

So I can't have 99! ? ?


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

theworstwitch said:


> So I can't have 99! ? ?


The "6" has to be the "9", too, so you could have "90" but there will be a few days you will have to skip like I did the other day for "77".


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Good point! I would actually like a 365 day count down, but for some reason they don't have those!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Broke down and bought the large Venus flytrap! I got it for $90 I think....it was on sale for 40% off and then I had a coupon for 25% off sale items. But right now it’s buy one get one free, which is still probably too much for most people. But I missed it last year and I wanted to make sure I got one before it sold out (oh and while it was available for free shipping!)

I missed the fact that it has fairy lights on it. As I was unboxing it, I noticed there was a thin silver wire at the baseline of all the teeth and I was like, wtf is that? My Venus flytrap has braces?!? LOL. But then after fully unboxing I saw the try me button. I don’t like seeing the silver wire, but I think I kinda like the lights!

I also picked up 2 of the medium ones. I know I bought 2 of the smallest size that were originally $30, but couldn’t remember if I bought the medium sized ones. If I did, oh well, I now have 2 more! At least that gives me some room for experimenting on them, because some of you have given me some great ideas on enhancing them to make them look more real, especially with the teeth. At a minimum they will definitely be repotted.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Illysium said:


> Want! This thing is so cute.
> 
> Ceramic Halloween Tree


Agreed- I’ve had my eye on this one too! If you get it please take a pic & let us know what you think.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Picked up the remainder of my on-line purchase of minis Friday that wasn't in store the week before. Sis gave me her 60% off JoAnn's coupon for the cemetery entrance piece.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought these 2 things from Michaels to pick up in store:





Sites-MichaelsUS-Site







www.michaels.com










Sites-MichaelsUS-Site







www.michaels.com





I got the email order confirmation at 3:02PM & then at 5:17 I got an order cancellation for BOTH of the above items.

I guess I'll reorder & have them shipped instead & see what happens.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Does anyone think they’ll be getting more of the ceramic Halloween trees in? Can’t buy it online & haven’t been able to track one down in a 100 mile radius. I’ve got a 50% off coupon I’d love to use, but looks like it may not be in the cards. Sucks cause it looks like a ton of resellers bought them & posted on eBay & Mercari for $100-$200.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

kristinms8 said:


> Does anyone think they’ll be getting more of the ceramic Halloween trees in? Can’t buy it online & haven’t been able to track one down in a 100 mile radius. I’ve got a 50% off coupon I’d love to use, but looks like it may not be in the cards. Sucks cause it looks like a ton of resellers bought them & posted on eBay & Mercari for $100-$200.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


None left at my store. Another user that bought it posted and wasn’t really pleased with it. Can’t remember the poster’s name tho.


----------



## Joana Brown (Jul 31, 2019)

dang $600??? does anyone else know where i can get a decent scarecrow that wont hurt my bank account that much


----------



## Joana Brown (Jul 31, 2019)

what your guys thoughts on this scarecrow?


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Andromalius said:


> None left at my store. Another user that bought it posted and wasn’t really pleased with it. Can’t remember the poster’s name tho.


Not sure if you are referring to me but haven't tried it the 2nd time after finding the "bulb supports". I will try it again tonight as I need to make sure the pumpkin topper will stay lit. Hoping it was just a fluke. If not, I need to exchange it & hoping many of the stores near me still have it.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

theworstwitch said:


> Good point! I would actually like a 365 day count down, but for some reason they don't have those!


YESYESYES!!

It's an untapped market here for 365 countdown calendars isn't it? I guess it's the same for those folks that love that "other" holiday too.

I am off to another Michaels to pick up that pumpkin man & cat & some more paint. I'm going to hit up another HG & DT on the way there & back.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

kristinms8 said:


> Does anyone think they’ll be getting more of the ceramic Halloween trees in? Can’t buy it online & haven’t been able to track one down in a 100 mile radius. I’ve got a 50% off coupon I’d love to use, but looks like it may not be in the cards. Sucks cause it looks like a ton of resellers bought them & posted on eBay & Mercari for $100-$200.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Michael's says sold out in-store on their website...but I was just there a couple of days ago, and they had at least 8 of those trees. Have you checked stock status online, or have you actually been in to the stores?


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Joana Brown said:


> what your guys thoughts on this scarecrow?


I think it will fall apart or mold after a few days of weather.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Forhekset said:


> Michael's says sold out in-store on their website...but I was just there a couple of days ago, and they had at least 8 of those trees. Have you checked stock status online, or have you actually been in to the stores?


Went to a couple stores without success, checked the app & it says every store within 100 miles is out. Had one guy check & was told there are no more on order. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Not sure if anyone saw but Michael’s is doing 20% off your entire online order today only. I know straw bales are half off, the big ones anyways. Halloween is 30% off this week. Not too shabby if you need multiple items. Happy Shopping!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Broke down and bought the large Venus flytrap! I got it for $90 I think....it was on sale for 40% off and then I had a coupon for 25% off sale items. But right now it’s buy one get one free, which is still probably too much for most people. But I missed it last year and I wanted to make sure I got one before it sold out (oh and while it was available for free shipping!)
> 
> I missed the fact that it has fairy lights on it. As I was unboxing it, I noticed there was a thin silver wire at the baseline of all the teeth and I was like, wtf is that? My Venus flytrap has braces?!? LOL. But then after fully unboxing I saw the try me button. I don’t like seeing the silver wire, but I think I kinda like the lights!
> 
> ...


Im so glad you posted they were in stock,, thnk u thnk u!! Just ordered more. remake your aubrys. They arent hard to redo. I redid all mine last year n am doing more this year....ill be happy to start a thread on crafting how i did mine for ideas. Thnks again


----------



## Joana Brown (Jul 31, 2019)

bobby2003 said:


> I think it will fall apart or mold after a few days of weather.


thank you for your feedback!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Forhekset said:


> Michael's says sold out in-store on their website...but I was just there a couple of days ago, and they had at least 8 of those trees. Have you checked stock status online, or have you actually been in to the stores?


I noticed the tree is back in stock online today and on sale for $30!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> I noticed the tree is back in stock online today and on sale for $30!


Thanks for the heads-up! A friend of ours has been looking for one of these.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

I know a bunch of people wanted them. $30 from $60. https://www.michaels.com/14in-black-ceramic-halloween-tree-with-bulbs/D230278S.html


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Sold out already


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

I posted it as a stand alone post for people to see but it was moved by the powers that be to the Michael's thread. Sorry if it got lost for anyone who wanted it.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

schatze said:


> I posted it as a stand alone post for people to see but it was moved by the powers that be to the Michael's thread. Sorry if it got lost for anyone who wanted it.


No need to apologize, appreciate you sharing. Wish I would have seen earlier, but it must just not be meant to be mine LOL.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

kristinms8 said:


> No need to apologize, appreciate you sharing. Wish I would have seen earlier, but it must just not be meant to be mine LOL.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Same thing happened to me. Guess I really didn't need it after all.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I saw that Walmart had a similar ceramic tree online


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Michael's will no doubt have it again next year.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Ended up there today on a whim & didn't realize they had 50% off Halloween & Sis had 20% off sale & regular so that is probably why the tree sold out so fast.

I had passed on the witch "head" & cat lighted canvas with sound on previous visits since I really don't have room for another & have to circulate those I have now (Originally $35), but with that much off, I ended up buying it. Trying to take a picture but batteries went dead & found I have no more AA's left (was on my list today but didn't make it). Will post later.


----------



## hjg0989 (Aug 19, 2019)

I really liked the Tilt a Hurl, do you think they will have it next year?


----------



## MomeWraith (Sep 25, 2014)

That Lemax Haunted Library sure sold out fast


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

I never saw the "Spooky Tree" Meadow posted about in the "What did you find/buy..." thread. Doesn't show it available at any of the closer stores. Really bought way too much this year but I collect some spooky trees & that is right up my alley. Guess I'm going to have to take a ride but can't until end of the week. Hopefully it will still be there. The only store within 50 miles & says "call for availability". UGH!


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Wow. I dropped by Michael's earlier to reconsider a large raven prop they had. All their Halloween is half off and mostly gone, with Christmas stuff already taking over much of the store. I wonder how many weeks their Halloween was on half off? I'll adjust my shopping plan accordingly in 2020.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Yes, Michael's discounts earlier than anybody. It was 50% roughly two weeks ago. Michael's really doesn't like getting stuck with seasonal merch, or at least Halloween. Maybe because they mark it up so much to begin with, they can discount hea ILY and still make money at 50% off.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Decided to do a Nightmare Before Christmas Xmas Tree this year so with Halloween now being 70% off we stocked up on some of the awesome black, white, & purple picks, bows, & garlands. Wish I could have tracked down more of the 2.5” wired striped ribbon, but the bows should hold us over for now. Absolutely love the skeleton hand picks. They’re way bigger in person than expected.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Michael's has Halloween 70% off but my store had almost nothing left today. I did get a pack of Spooky Town landscape for $3 after discounts. I had a 35% off total purchase including sale so I made out like a bandit!


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ladyfrog said:


> Michael's has Halloween 70% off but my store had almost nothing left today. I did get a pack of Spooky Town landscape for $3 after discounts. I had a 35% off total purchase including sale so I made out like a bandit!


You may want to check out the website, I found most of my stuff online. The stores were pretty picked over for sure.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kidatheart (Sep 28, 2016)

after after reading everybody's Thread about Michaels I just wanted to say that I walked into my Michaels for one thing non Halloween related earlier this week and everything was 70% off. It may have been actually two days before Halloween. I scored a Gemmy life size animatronic witch normally priced at $200 for 75 thought that was a good deal.


----------

